# Side-loadable apps with non-blurry icons for carousel (downloads)



## Okkoto86 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi all, been awhile since I've been on the Fire forum so I don't know if anything like this has been posted before, my apologies if it has. My kindle has been rom'd since the beginning to I spend most of my time at the xda, but im thinking about getting the Fire HD, and since it has a locked bootloader I thought I would return my Fire to stock and see if I could live in the Amazon system. 

For the most part it's working fine but like many of you there are a few apps that amazon doesn't offer that I need that had to be side-loaded. It drives me crazy how blurry the icons are when you side-load, so I decided to tinker with the apk's to fix it. I basically extractd the apk files, swapped out the icons for high res, carousel friendly versions, and re-packaged them. I did opera mobile and mx video player to start as those are the main ones I use. They worked out well enough that I figured I would share them with you all here 

Just side-load them like you would any other app, they are the same apk's you would get from a place like apktop, just with modified icons. Also, these are for the original Fire, I have not tested them with the HD so I don't know how they will work on it. If anyone wants to try please let me know how they work and how the icons look on the HD carousel, thanks! DL links and pics below

https://www.box.com/s/lxxb7fg4dw1tpfxb64qm
https://www.box.com/s/dc8ov715ucty2rd239wj


Photo-9_18_12-2.00.53-PM-2 by Okkoto86, on Flickr


Photo-9_18_12-2.00.53-PM-1 by Okkoto86, on Flickr


----------



## Okkoto86 (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow, I sort of thought there would be more interest in this?  Oh well at least some people have downloaded the files lol.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

A couple of things--a lot of our members don't sideload; and of the ones that do, I imagine many are somewhat hesitant to download files from an unknown source--no offense.  Or perhaps they don't use the two apps you've provided links for.



Betsy


----------



## dmcounts (Nov 26, 2009)

I would be interested in the procedure for extracting the apk files and swapping the icons.




don


----------



## cwc (Dec 3, 2012)

Okkoto86:
OMG it works on my Kindle Fire HD 8.9!!
I have been searching high & low for a solution or a way to change the icons for side loaded apps and I am glad I stumbled over your post. Thank you so much!!!
Will you be able to share how you did it? If not, I will be obliged if you could help to do the same for the folowing apps cause I am not IT savvy:
- Zinio
- ComiXology
Many thanks!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

dmcounts said:


> I would be interested in the procedure for extracting the apk files and swapping the icons.
> 
> don


Me too. I'm rooted and have quite a few sideloaded apps. I'd also be happy to let you know which ones they are if you want to compare.


----------

